# Any Octavia VRS 1.8T owners?



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

So following a couple of threads I have narrowed down my car choices to either an ST220 or an Octavia VRS (either 2.0 TFSI or the earlier 1.8T 20V). Having done a bit of reading up, I think my best and most sensible option is a late, low mileage* (05 or 55) 1.8 as these seem to be good value, almost as quick as a 2.0 (slightly less powerful but slightly lighter) and hopefully will be easier to run. The latest reliability survey in Autocar suggests the mk1 Octavia had a better reliability record than the mk2 and the dealer repair bills were, on average, slightly cheaper.

I AM 100% going to buy one of the above and I think the right thing to do will be to do it sooner, rather than later. 

So, if you have or have had a 1.8T VRS, what are they like to own? What should I know? I found a half decent buyers guide on Briskoda, but I'm sure there's more to know. Should they be on 225/45/17s? Is there anything else that might get mucked about? How can I tell if the water pump has been done other than the seller telling me it was done? Does the water pump need to be changed EVERY time the cambelt is done? I understand the cambelt needs doing every 40k or 3 years - if I get one, I am likely to have it for at least 3 years, if not longer. Are there any desirable options? I am not fussed about sat nav as I would like to retrofit a double DIN DAB unit, but reversing sensors and xenons would be nice.

There are other things I'd like to know but I can't remember what they are right now!

Cheers


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The 1.8T isn't the most reliable of engines, MAF, coilpacks, cracked manifolds and downpipes, N75 valves, lambda sensors, vacuum leaks, leaking recirc valves, temp senders to name just a few of the more common faults. DMFs are prone to go too as with every car that has one fitted. The newer one is a better choice if you can afford one imho (don't want to say it too much but Grizzles is quite a nice motor), I'm a big fan of the ST220 too but the tax is high iirc and you'll struggle to top 30mpg, cracking car though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have a 1.8T Audi TT and I have the 2.0TFSi Leon Cupra, out of the two engines the 2.0 is far better and if you can afford the extra thats what i would go for. Don't discount the Leon FR either


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

bigmc said:


> The 1.8T isn't the most reliable of engines, MAF, coilpacks, cracked manifolds and downpipes, N75 valves, lambda sensors, vacuum leaks, leaking recirc valves, temp senders to name just a few of the more common faults. DMFs are prone to go too as with every car that has one fitted. The newer one is a better choice if you can afford one imho (don't want to say it too much but Grizzles is quite a nice motor), I'm a big fan of the ST220 too but the tax is high iirc and you'll struggle to top 30mpg, cracking car though.


Thanks for the tips, which car did you have the 1.8T in and what problems, if any, did you have?



SteveTDCi said:


> We have a 1.8T Audi TT and I have the 2.0TFSi Leon Cupra, out of the two engines the 2.0 is far better and if you can afford the extra thats what i would go for. Don't discount the Leon FR either


Cupra R not big enough, I need the load space of the Mondeo or the Octavia really. Mondeo seems to be much bigger but the Octavia should be big enough. The right age ST comes at £260 p.a. but jumps at 05 to £450 p.a. which is just too much for me.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Go for the occy then, but look for a 2.0T, you will get respectible mpg and they arn't not bad to tax.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah try to stretch to the Octy Mk2, then you are just buying a heavily discounted MK5 Golf Gti with more interior space and a much bigger boot rather than a MK4 Golf GTi which were a bit rubbish.

saying that though there are some absolute bargains about for a MK1 VRS and to get a decent MK2 even with high mileage you will need to spend £5.5K to 6K.

I'm sure the Mk2 Octy is every bit as big as a Mondeo for interior space and the boot is bigger I think. I had a 3 series Touring before the Octy and the boot in the Skoda makes the 3 series Touring look like a glove box!

Cargiant seem to always have a few in stock at good prices, 2.0T 70K miles for £5600 - Bargain


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've not tried the older 1.8T engine, but i have owned a Golf GTI with the 2.0TFSI engine in, and in my opinion it was fabulous to live with. Really lovely engine to drive, so easy and due to the direct injection i averaged 32mpg. I didn't drive it like a pansy either!

I reckon you'd actually get better economy from the 2.0T as opposed to the older 1.8T.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Yeah try to stretch to the Octy Mk2, then you are just buying a heavily discounted MK5 Golf Gti with more interior space and a much bigger boot rather than a MK4 Golf GTi which were a bit rubbish.
> 
> saying that though there are some absolute bargains about for a MK1 VRS and to get a decent MK2 even with high mileage you will need to spend £5.5K to 6K.
> 
> ...


^^^ What he said! Great advice. The Mk5 GTI is the best car i've ever owned. :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I've driven a fair few cars with the 1.8T VAG unit and while I really don't like it very much (dull sounding, not very refined, thirsty), the Octy VRs was by far the best car using that block.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Thanks for the tips, which car did you have the 1.8T in and what problems, if any, did you have?


I had it in a mk2 golf and it was an APX engine, most of the stuff that goes wrong I removed to be fair.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

The 2.0TFSI lump is leaps and bounds ahead of the 1.8T engine in every way except tuneability. Trying to kid yourself otherwise based on people who are desperate to justify not being able to move to the 2.0TFSI motor are saying is a false economy. It's an alright motor, but that's about it. Plagued with issues as have already been highlighted, it'll never go down in history for anything other than it's ability to have the nadgers tuned off it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> (don't want to say it too much but Grizzles is quite a nice motor)


I'm going to frame this! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

2.0TFsi engine over the 1.8T all day long! I personally think the 1.8T is a poxy engine. 2.0Tfsi is better in every way.

the mk2 Octavia is also a much better car, reliabity wise, build quality, better made components etc.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> The 2.0TFSI lump is leaps and bounds ahead of the * 1.8T engine in every way except tuneability. * Trying to kid yourself otherwise based on people who are desperate to justify not being able to move to the 2.0TFSI motor are saying is a false economy. It's an alright motor, but that's about it. Plagued with issues as have already been highlighted, it'll never go down in history for anything other than it's ability to have the nadgers tuned off it.


Are you saying the 1.8T is more easily tunable than the 2.0Tfsi, if so I have to disagree with that! Easily get 350-360bhp out of the 200bhp models and 400bhp out of the 230/260bhp models! 2.0Tfsi is much more tunable and better for tuning. You can have a reliable 400-440bhp 2.0Tfsi and it is still good for a daily driver and still return 30-35mpg! :doublesho

The 1.8T needs big turbos to get any decent bhp figures i.e 300+, which means they have horrendous lag! They don't make any decent power till after 4.5k/5k once running a big turbo, which is just pointless.

:thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I meant it's cheaper to tune, simply because of it's age and abundance of donors. You throw money at anything and it'll tune, and as this forum's motto should be, you can't polish a turd - if you start with **** power delivery, that's how you'll finish (with the 1.8T!)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Are you saying the 1.8T is more easily tunable than the 2.0Tfsi, if so I have to disagree with that! Easily get 350-360bhp out of the 200bhp models and 400bhp out of the 230/260bhp models! 2.0Tfsi is much more tunable and better for tuning. You can have a reliable 400-440bhp 2.0Tfsi and it is still good for a daily driver and still return 30-35mpg! :doublesho
> 
> The 1.8T needs big turbos to get any decent bhp figures i.e 300+, which means they have horrendous lag! They don't make any decent power till after 4.5k/5k once running a big turbo, which is just pointless.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah I agree. When i had my MK5 GTI there was a guy on the forum who had 380bhp from an ED30 he drove everyday. That's a massive upgrade!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

380 is fairly easy from the ED30 as it has the K04 Turbo, normal MK5 GTI and Vrs has the K03 personally would only really run it to 270-280 but i stand to be corrected


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> 380 is fairly easy from the ED30 as it has the K04 Turbo, normal MK5 GTI and Vrs has the K03 personally would only really run it to 270-280 but i stand to be corrected


If you're going for power then the KKK isn't the turbo for you, GT28RS minimum or even better if you've got the balls a GT3067


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

have a look at my post 6 here. Same will apply to the 1.8T Octavia

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195056&highlight=coil+packs


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> If you're going for power then the KKK isn't the turbo for you, GT28RS minimum or even better if you've got the balls a GT3067


balls? GT3071 or 76 :devil:. S3 sitting in the corner of the workshop that will be leaving with about 500bhp :devil:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting reading - lots of different opinons. I don't want BIG power, 200bhp would be nice and whether it's from a standard 2.0 or a mild play with a 1.8T, it would be enough for me and my drive up the road to work.

It's just whether or not I consider I am desparate to replace my car. In having the front end painted, wheels refurbished and finding an ST170 interior plus replacing the knackered EGR/inlet manifold, I must have spent knocking on £1500 (yes I *must* be absolutely mental) and can't help thinking I should keep hold of it and maybe get some value out of it, but I'm not convinced it's entirely right since the EGR was done and part of me wants to get rid while a) the car is still worth something and b) it goes wrong. Again.

I can get in a low-mile, late mkI 1.8 very soon without borrowing any money - which is nice, I think. If I wait until bonus month (probably about 7 months away) I *might* just have enough for an early, high-mile mkII, but then my car might have lost another 500 quid and, when that's probably 1/4 of it's current value, might be tough to swallow.

I've also spent a fair whack of money this year on my Focus and I do kind of have an emotional attachment to it. I feel like I ought to get some more value out of it but conversely I feel like I want to get rid sooner rather than later.

Just don't really know what to do. Again I'm drawn to the survey results in Autocar that suggest the MkI has a *slightly* better reliability record than the MkII and the repair bills tend to be cheaper but I am aware these are the opinions of potentially only a small cross section of the Skoda driving public. Torn really. I think I would have to find at least £3k on top of what I already have to get a half decent MkII.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd take the reviews with a pinch of salt, like I posted in the engine thread, you'll only ever get the bad reviews on the internet nobody posts about having their car for 100K and not replacing anything apart from consumables. 
You've got to be happy with your choice though, caveat emptor with used cars but the mkI is going start depreciating like a stone, soon they'll be like mk3 golfs and only worth <£1K.
EDIT: The big repair bills will be coming from the main stealers too, find yourself a good indy and source your own parts and repairs and servicing are half the cost of the main dealers.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm don't consider the reviews gospel but more opinion. The depreciation is not a big concern for me - I had my Monderosa for 3 years, I've had the Focus for nearly 3 years and whatever replaces it, I'm going to be keeping that for at least the same amount of time. Tbh I think had I not been given a company car (that went again after being made redundant) I'd not have sold the Mondeo and probably still been using it now so I'm not really one from jumping from car to car when I get bored. I want more power without breaking the bank and I need the space to continue using my car for gigs, trips to the Ikea/tip, whatever. My daily commute could be done easily on a pushbike (it won't be, mind) but I'd like something a bit more, I don't know, fun I suppose. I know the examples of the bills are from the main dealers and I've been sourcing my own parts and either using indies or DIY for years, but there are other costs to consider certainly.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you driven all 3?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Have you driven all 3?


best not or he will definately want the Mk2 Octavia :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not sure on your budget but this a fairly decent spec for the money

http://briskoda.net/forums/topic/206534-2006-octavia-vrs-20-tfsi/

(may need to register to see it)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Not sure on your budget but this a fairly decent spec for the money
> 
> http://briskoda.net/forums/topic/206534-2006-octavia-vrs-20-tfsi/
> 
> (may need to register to see it)


Great Price for the Spec and mileage etc., the sunroofs are pretty rare.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Have you driven all 3?


I've experienced the TFSI in the Scirocco which was very nice. I'm guessing the 1.8 isn't as good, but how much worse could it be?!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> I've experienced the TFSI in the Scirocco which was very nice. I'm guessing the 1.8 isn't as good, but how much worse could it be?!


Quite a lot.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Quite a lot.


I would probably agree with that, the 2.0T just loves to rev, the 1.8T hmmm not so much, fortuantly ours is in a TT roadster so its not all about speed. Both of our cars are remapped to stage 1 as well.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

my bora has the same engine as the mk1 vrs - AUQ engine.
think ive been pretty reliable.

waterpump went at around 30k
2 coil packs have went
thermostat
diverter valve found to be passing slightly when i checked it out not long after buying it - around 19k on clock
2nd one went around 40k

least with the mk1 vrs you still have the 5spd box so can go the vr6 / g60 combo for flywheel and clutch. if mines goes i dont have that option with the 6spd


----------

